# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Das Gehabe mit der Lotterie

## pit

Ausgehend von der heutigen Frage meiner Frau an mich, welche Nummer denn jetzt wohl am kommenden Sonntag kommt, möchte ich mal ne Frage in die Runde stellen.

Wie haltet Ihr das Gehabe mit der Lotterie in Thailand?

Da in Thailand Gücksspiele generell verboten sind, ist aus dieser Nation eine Nation von Zockern geworden. Das was verboten ist, macht ja auch den meisten Spass. Wenn in Thailand Halma (Schach, Romee ... und haste nicht gesehen was noch sonst) zusammen gespielt wird, dann nur gegen bares!

Die sogenannte Untergrundlotterie ist auch ein Abfallprodukt dieser Spielsucht. gehandelt werden 2 oder 3 Endziffern der öffentlichen Ziehung. Bei "Agenten" kann man einen beliebigen Betrag z.B. auf die 21, 34, oder auch auf beliebige Kombinationen von drei Ziffern setzen. Dabei gibt es noch den Unterschied zwischen Up und Down. Up ist, wenn die zwei oder drei Zahlen als Endziffern in der Nummer des Hauptgewinns enthalten sind. Down ist, wenn die 2 oder 3 Ziffern wirklich als diese gezogen sind!

Das kurriose dabei ist, dass die "Agenten" für 2 Ziffern je nach Region lediglich eine Gewinnrate von 60 - 70 zu eins anbieten, obwohl die Chance bei 2 Ziffern 1:100 ist. Bei drei Ziffern ist es kaum über 500:1! Der dadurch gemachte Gewinn wird aber benötigt, die Polizei zu schmieren!

Unter Thaksin wurde dieser recht einträgliche Zweig sagen wir mal legalisiert, man konnte also die zwei- oder dreistellige Nummer offiziell irgendwo kaufen, hatte dann eine Quittung, die auch noch mit der 6-stelligen Registriernummer den Jackpott hätte gewinnen können! 

Nachdem 2006 das Militär dann die Herrschaft übernommen hatte, wurde das wieder abgeschafft. Ebenso wurde fast gleichzeitig die öffentliche Übertragung der jeweiligen Ziehung im Fernsehen gecanceled! Online ab der Zeit nur noch im Radio!

Ja, zurück zu meinem Problem. Ich habe früher mal spontan auf die gleiche Frage meiner Frau mit "16" geantwortet. gekommen ist dann die "61"! Sie hat mir ab dem Zeitpunkt nie mehr in dieser Beziehung geglaubt!

*Hat von Euch jemand ein Rezept, wie man die Zahlen voraussagen kann?*

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## schiene

Hier die Samstagszahlen für deine Frau

12,16,33,41,53,  ::  

Hab keine Erfahrungen damit.Somlaks Vater geht 1x im Monat Karten spielen.Ist ne Männerrunde welche schon seit Jahren zusammen spielen und dies nur um sehr kleine Beträge.
Somlaks Cousin hingegen spielt viel und ist eher der Verlierer.Zur letzten Fußball WM hat er 50.000 Bath in den Wind gesetzt.Vor nicht zu langer Zeit auch in etwa die selbe Summe bei einer anderen Wette.Ist echt nen sehr netter und ehrlichr Typ aber kann an keinem "Wettangebot vorbei gehen".


hier gibts auch was zu dem Thema

http://www.siamonline.de/forum/viewt...=zocken+laster

----------


## pit

Spielcasino in Deutschland ist ein Ding. Die Chance ist 1:36! bei "0" gewinnt das Casino anyway!

Was sag ich jetzt meiner Frau? Wir sind ja nicht im Casino!

 ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Hat von Euch jemand ein Rezept, wie man die Zahlen voraussagen kann?


Ab in einen Tempel, ordentlich Tambun, dann verrät einem der Mönch die richtigen Zahlen.

----------


## schiene

> Spielcasino in Deutschland ist ein Ding. Die Chance ist 1:36! bei "0" gewinnt das Casino anyway!
> 
> Was sag ich jetzt meiner Frau? Wir sind ja nicht im Casino!


aber du kannst ja nen Roulettisch kaufen und mit ihr zu Hause spielen.Du machst den Bankhalter und somit sind deine Gewinnchancen höher als ihre.Wenn sie dann genug verloren hat kannst du sie trösten und vielleicht sieht sie ein,das spielen nicht immer = gewinnen heißt.

----------


## Met Prik

> Zitat von pit
> 
> Hat von Euch jemand ein Rezept, wie man die Zahlen voraussagen kann?
> 
> 
> Ab in einen Tempel, ordentlich Tambun, dann verrät einem der Mönch die richtigen Zahlen.


Ja, entweder so oder da gibt es doch auch diese Traumdeutungsbuecher. Darin guckt man was man getraeumt hat und als Ergebnis wird dann eine 3stellige Zahl angegeben.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ja diese Bücher kenne ich auch...
...aber ich glaub ich kann gar nicht solche Träume haben.
Dafür muß man wohl mit Khwais auf gewachsen sein!  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Was sag ich jetzt meiner Frau?


Sag' ihr doch, sie soll eine 10-Bath-Muenze hochwerfen. 
 -Wenn das Bild des Koenigs oben ist, soll sie an diesem Tag nicht spielen
 -wenn der Tempel oben ist, soll sie noch mal werfen
 -wenn sie auf dem Rand stehen bleibt, soll sie auf die Zahl der Fehlversuche setzen  ::  

p.s.: falls sie irgendwann ueber Tausend kommt, zaehlen nur noch die  drei Ziffern von rechts.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...die richtigen Lotteriezahlen verraten ich euch ( meine Schwiedermutter hat da Jemanden im Wat )
gegen 25 % vom Gewinn.....



...im Voraus !!  :cool:

----------


## schiene

> ...die richtigen Lotteriezahlen verraten ich euch ( meine Schwiedermutter hat da Jemanden im Wat )
> gegen 25 % vom Gewinn.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...im Voraus !!


Willi,meine Jungs finden dich...denk daran  ::   ::

----------


## walter

Ich spiele nur noch in Italien.   ::

----------


## pit

Ja, 
wenn die 57 gekommen ist, war doch logisch, das ist unsere Hausnummer.
wenn die 58 gekommen ist, war doch logisch, das ist Dein Alter.
wenn die 73 gekommen ist, war doch logisch, das ist die Endnummer von unserem Auto.
Die 14 ist das Alter von unserer Tochter! ..... Und so weiter!

Nachdem die Zahlen raus sind, kann sich dann plötzlich jeder an eine bestimmte Relation erinnern und ist eigentlich böse mit sich selbst, warum diese Idee nicht 2 Tage früher aufkam!

 ::

----------


## pit

So, nun ist der Sonntag vorbei. Die Zahlen waren 33 und 96. Wer konnte das schon ahnen.   ::  

Trotzdem, im Nachhinein, beide Zahlen haben die Quersumme 6 und unsere Nichte hat am 25. ihren 6. Geburtstag!  ::  

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## schiene

> So, nun ist der Sonntag vorbei. Die Zahlen waren 33 und 96. Wer konnte das schon ahnen.  
> Gruß Pit


ICH,ich konnte es ahnen das die 33 kommt,Schau mal auf meine Vorhersage  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

In Italien ist der Jackpot auf 139.5 Mio *Euro* gestiegen!
Vielleicht sind ja die ganzen vielen nicht gezogenen Zahlen die "Gewinner" fuer Italien.  ::

----------


## schiene

ich finde es Wahnsin solch eine Summe an einzelne Personen auszuzahlen.Ab einer gewissen Summe,sagen wir mal 6 MIO sollte man es gerechter auf kleinere Gewinngrupen umlegen und somit da die Gewinne erhöhen.

----------


## pit

> Zitat von pit
> 
> So, nun ist der Sonntag vorbei. Die Zahlen waren 33 und 96. Wer konnte das schon ahnen.  
> Gruß Pit
> 
> 
> 
> ICH,ich konnte es ahnen das die 33 kommt,Schau mal auf meine Vorhersage


schiene,
jetzt wo Du's sagst, ja, Du hattest Recht. Dann denk bitte schon mal nach für den 1. September!  ::  

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von pit
> 
> ...


7 und 41

----------


## isaanfan

> Die Zahlen waren 33 und 96. Wer konnte das schon ahnen.   
> 
> Trotzdem, im Nachhinein, beide Zahlen haben die Quersumme 6 ...


??????? Hast du *vor* dem Rechnen schon *zu oft*  ::   gesagt? Oder warst du gerade Kreide holen, als die Quersummen dran waren?  ::  

isaanfan

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Zitat von pit
> 
> Die Zahlen waren 33 und 96. Wer konnte das schon ahnen.   
> 
> Trotzdem, im Nachhinein, beide Zahlen haben die Quersumme 6 ... 
> 
> 
> ??????? Hast du *vor* dem Rechnen schon *zu oft*   gesagt? Oder warst du gerade Kreide holen, als die Quersummen dran waren?  
> 
> isaanfan


Hehe, ist bisher noch gar keinem aufgefallen....außerdem muß man auch mal fünfe grade sein lassen!  ::

----------

147 Mio = rund  7 Milliarden Bt.

Stellt euch mal vor wie euch dafür unsere braunen Freunde den Arsch küssen würden.
Bin mir sicher, dass die Zunge bis auf die Höhe der Prostata gehen würde, wenn nicht noch weiter.

----------


## Greenhorn

> 147 Mio = rund  7 Milliarden Bt.
> 
> Stellt euch mal vor wie euch dafür unsere braunen Freunde den Ar*** küssen würden.
> Bin mir sicher, dass die Zunge bis auf die Höhe der Prostata gehen würde, wenn nicht noch weiter.


  ::  
Die Gelben sagen der Quadratschaedel gaebe jedes Jahr 1 Milliarde Euro/50.000 Millionen TBath nur fuer "Werbemassnahmen" aus.  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Zitat von Phommel
> 
> 147 Mio = rund  7 Milliarden Bt.
> 
> Stellt euch mal vor wie euch dafür unsere braunen Freunde den Ar*** küssen würden.
> Bin mir sicher, dass die Zunge bis auf die Höhe der Prostata gehen würde, wenn nicht noch weiter.
> 
> 
>   
> Die Gelben sagen der Quadratschaedel gaebe jedes Jahr 1 Milliarde Euro/50.000 Millionen TBath nur fuer "Werbemassnahmen" aus.


Schlechter Kurs im Moment?  ::

----------


## pit

> Zitat von pit
> 
> Die Zahlen waren 33 und 96. Wer konnte das schon ahnen.   
> 
> Trotzdem, im Nachhinein, beide Zahlen haben die Quersumme 6 ... 
> 
> 
> ??????? Hast du *vor* dem Rechnen schon *zu oft*   gesagt? Oder warst du gerade Kreide holen, als die Quersummen dran waren?  
> 
> isaanfan


@ isaanfan,
welche zahlen sind denn Deiner Meinung nach die Quersumme?
3+3 = 6. Sind wir mit der 33 schon mal fertig!
Nun die 96. 9+6 = 15 -> 1+5 = 6. Sind wir mit der 96 auch schon fertig!

Wenn Du sonst noch Nachhilfe brauchst, lass es mich wissen.

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## isaanfan

Alles klar! Und wenn du beide zusammenrechnest kommt 12, bei Subtraktion 0, wenn du sie multiplizierst 36 und dividierst 1 raus. Sorry, zu mehr reicht es bei mir nicht. Muß vllt. doch mal auf deine Nachhilfe zurückkomen!? Oder besser nicht.....
Denn leider hast du schlichtweg Unrecht! Du hättest dann nämlich schreiben müssen, daß du die *iterierte* Quersumme meinst! Die stinknormale Quersumme (ohne Adjektiv) ist nun mal die *erste* Summe aller Ziffern einer Zahl. D.h. bei 96 15 und nicht 6! Vllt. kannst du ja für dich selbst mal diesbezüglich Nachilfe nehmen. Stellen dafür im Netz gibt es genug. Für Leute,die es einfach haben wollen, reicht vllt. schon ein Blick in Wikipedia.

Ich habe fertig.

isaanfan

----------


## pit

Da kannste mal sehen, was die Zeit in Thailand aus einem macht!  ::  

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## pit

Heute gabs nach etwa 5 Wochen das richtige Kennzeichen für unseren neuen Kleinwagen Endnummer: 56 Das wird für Montag gekauft!

Auf dem roten war die Nummer 53. Mutter hatte für 1.000 Baht gekauft und gewonnen!

 ::

----------


## schiene

ich zocke lieber mit Würfeln oder Karten,da habe ich mehr Glück als bei den Lotterien in
Thailand oder Deutschland

----------


## pit

Die "56" ist gekommen! Nur hat Mutter gedacht, besser 46, oder 64 und andere nichtssagende Nummern. 

Never mind!   ::  

 ::

----------

